# Grass in Cracks... Glypho or RoundUp



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I know they are both similar, but what product would benefit the most... I currently only have Glypho so I am thinking of just using this....


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

This is a joke, right? They are the same thing. Scary post! If it's not a joke, I think you should spend some time researching glyphosate and roundup before your next application.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Glyphosate is the active ingredient in the brand Roundup.

Just give the grass growing in the cracks a squirt and call it good


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Mosanto is supposedly stopping residential sales of glyphosate in the US and switching out the AI in Roundup due to lawsuits. I don't think this is expected to happen for a few years however.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> This is a joke, right? They are the same thing. Scary post! If it's not a joke, I think you should spend some time researching glyphosate and roundup before your next application.


Actually they aren't. Roundup has an extra ingredient in it to prevent germination for a few weeks. Where as glypho has only glypho.

Yes. They are the same in the kill weeds. But was curious if they roundup would prevent future weeds/grass in the future.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Regular Roundup = 18% Glyphosate, 0.73% Diquat
Roundup SuperConcentrate = 50.2% Glyphosate
Roundup ExtendedControl = 18% Glyphosate, 0.73% Diquat, 0.3% Imazapic
Roundup MAX Control 365 = 18% Glyphosate, 0.73% Diquat, 1.6% Imazapic

Then there's the Pro products:

Roundup Pro Max = 48.7% Glyphosate
Roundup QuikPro = 73.3% Glyphosate, 2.9% Diquat

AND THAT'S JUST THE NON-SELECTIVE STUFF!! sheesh.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/understanding_roundup_products


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Matthew_73 said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > This is a joke, right? They are the same thing. Scary post! If it's not a joke, I think you should spend some time researching glyphosate and roundup before your next application.
> ...


Thats a little ambiguous. There's several different kinds of "roundup". Some have diquat or pelargonic acid for extended control. Some are concentrates with just gly

The extended control products may prevent future germination but straight gly shouldnt. For your application you are probably better off going with the roundup 365


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Round Up is a brand name that covers a few products. They have stuff for cracks that prevents germination of other weeds for some period of time, but others that are just general glypho.

As an FYI, yes, Round Up as a brand is getting pulled from shelves soon, but Bayer is going to replace it with a new product. Now they will have a "better" roundup to sell that will be patent protected, thus more $


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Matthew_73 said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > This is a joke, right? They are the same thing. Scary post! If it's not a joke, I think you should spend some time researching glyphosate and roundup before your next application.
> ...


Great to see you are gaining some knowledge before spraying!


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

I vote for using what you have before running out to buy something new.

For most of us, my guess would be that the increased cost of paying for name brand would offset the benefit of getting a little more time between sprays. I can get generic 41% glyphosate w/surfactant for $0.30/oz, while Roundup with 18.8% gly + 2.3% kickers is $1.32/oz at the big box store.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

tam said:


> I vote for using what you have before running out to buy something new.
> 
> For most of us, my guess would be that the increased cost of paying for name brand would offset the benefit of getting a little more time between sprays. I can get generic 41% glyphosate w/surfactant for $0.30/oz, while Roundup with 18.8% gly + 2.3% kickers is $1.32/oz at the big box store.


I believe the question isnt name brand vs generic...but whether straight 41% gly is better than gly+xxx for killing/preventing weeds in concrete cracks.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> Matthew_73 said:
> 
> 
> > learningeveryday said:
> ...


Great to see you are gaining some knowledge as well!


----------



## billa9b0ng (Sep 10, 2020)

I definitely vote for using glypho!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It always seems threads about round up get everyone heated :nod:. There's nothing wrong with a post asking a question like this. Especially being there are so many round up options. I believe whatever round up you go with you'll be fine using. For the most part spraying the weeds in the concrete cracks with any of the round ups will kill them. Will round up 360 prevent a few extra weeds from coming back through? Maybe, but I wouldn't go out and buy it just for the stragglers that sneak through.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

davegravy said:


> Mosanto is supposedly stopping residential sales of glyphosate in the US and switching out the AI in Roundup due to lawsuits. I don't think this is expected to happen for a few years however.


In 2023 I believe. I am currently stockpiling as we speak.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hawkeye_311 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Mosanto is supposedly stopping residential sales of glyphosate in the US and switching out the AI in Roundup due to lawsuits. I don't think this is expected to happen for a few years however.
> ...


Is it stockpile-able? I thought liquid herbicides have a limited shelf life.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The OP has used a myriad of different fungicides, herbicides, fertilizers, pesticides, and specialized products on his lawn. Someone using all of those products should be well beyond the point of asking which is better for "grass in cracks, glypho or roundup?".

The OP answered his own question in his first response to my post.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

davegravy said:


> Hawkeye_311 said:
> 
> 
> > davegravy said:
> ...


Not 100% sure on the shelf life but one of my pre mixed powered spray bottles of Roundup I have had for six or seven years. Still kills everything it touches.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Actually you guys got this wrong.

Diquat is a burn down agent like a dessicate that dries up and shrivels up the plant.

Straight gly will kill but it will stay in the crack for a long time.

This makes RU a better option for cracks in the walk.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello OP.

The "regular" RoundUp (white jug, blue letters) does not contain any substance to give residual/lasting weed control. It contains glyphosate and pelargonic acid, neither of which have residual activity.

The ones in tan jugs with black labels (Extended Control) contain the above with the addition of imazapic, which is powerful herbicide with residual action for several months (unless you have alkaline soil and get ample rain). It is so powerful that it goes deep underground and gets taken up by tree roots and can kill them too. Also, it can be tracked from the driveway to the lawn and create a mess.

I'd suggest just trying whatever product you have on hand.

(Btw, the only consumer version of RU that presently contains diquat is the "365" extended control…. There's presently a big lawsuit going on about a related chemical-Paraquat-causing a bunch of problems).


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

jha4aamu said:


> I believe the question isnt name brand vs generic...but whether straight 41% gly is better than gly+xxx for killing/preventing weeds in concrete cracks.


Yes, but the point of my response was that to get gly+xxx, OP would likely have to pay for name brand (unless there's a generic I haven't seen).


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

tam said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the question isnt name brand vs generic...but whether straight 41% gly is better than gly+xxx for killing/preventing weeds in concrete cracks.
> ...


Tractor Supply RM43 has the "gly+xxx". About $0.88/oz. 
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rm43-glyphosate-plus-weed-preventer-tvc-32-oz?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

corneliani said:


> tam said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


I believe this is where I was going.... Anything to stop this and keep it out... thanks..


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I think there might be some misunderstandings expressed in this thread about the action and longevity of various herbicides but anyway, one word of caution about using any herbicide containing imazapic: don't. I've never killed anything desirable by using it, but I've come pretty close. It is persistant, will travel with runoff and groundwater and once damage is noticed, there's really nothing you can do about it.

One reference: https://www.bartlett.com/blog/2016/07/tree-advice/using-herbicides-near-trees-and-shrubs

For whatever it's worth, I use gly mixed with pelargonic acid to kill sidewalk type weeds. Basically no residual or soil activity, no vaporization and it only kills what it's sprayed on. Also (IMHO) basically non-toxic to humans if used properly. The gly screws up an enzyme in the plant needed for it to make food. Pelargonic acid gives almost instant burndown without antagonizing the action of gly.. Add an appropriate preemergent for residual control. I usually use dithiopyr. There are plenty of others and use whatever works for you.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Hawkeye_311 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkeye_311 said:
> ...


This sucks. So is the thought that only pros will be able to buy it?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> Hawkeye_311 said:
> 
> 
> > davegravy said:
> ...


When did that ever stop us before? Most of the products we use are pro products anyhow. I honestly don't see this as an issue. Herbicides are constantly being regulated, as they should be. Wasn't dicamba supposed to be off the market last year?? 
https://thecounter.org/epa-allows-dicamba-herbicide-bayer-monsanto/


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I think there might be some misunderstandings expressed in this thread about the action and longevity of various herbicides but anyway, one word of caution about using any herbicide containing imazapic: don't. I've never killed anything desirable by using it, but I've come pretty close. It is persistant, will travel with runoff and groundwater and once damage is noticed, there's really nothing you can do about it.
> 
> One reference: https://www.bartlett.com/blog/2016/07/tree-advice/using-herbicides-near-trees-and-shrubs
> 
> For whatever it's worth, I use gly mixed with pelargonic acid to kill sidewalk type weeds. Basically no residual or soil activity, no vaporization and it only kills what it's sprayed on. Also (IMHO) basically non-toxic to humans if used properly. The gly screws up an enzyme in the plant needed for it to make food. Pelargonic acid gives almost instant burndown without antagonizing the action of gly.. Add an appropriate preemergent for residual control. I usually use dithiopyr. There are plenty of others and use whatever works for you.


Preach it brother! I share your sentiments on this. Plus the action of spot-spraying a pre-emergent (since that's what we usually do with Gly) seems inefficient. Another weed will pop up in another area that will require followup Glypho visits anyhow.

I make it a regular monthly maintenance app. Plus there's a certain satisfaction to seeing weeds die :lol:


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

corneliani said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkeye_311 said:
> ...


Also, there's a lot of other manufacturers besides Bayer, though I'm not sure any of them serve the residential market.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Also (IMHO) basically non-toxic to humans if used properly. The gly screws up an enzyme in the plant needed for it to make food.


Be careful here. "Gly is basically non-toxic if used properly."

I get what you're trying to say but toxicity by definition looks at what happens when contact or inhalation is made with the substance.

Gly is toxic.

I forgot whether it was Lysine or Glutamine that gly binds to in humans. Do some independant research and recognize that there are attemtps to hide negative reports or testimonies.

The mere fact that action is taken should be a sign... wear your respirators when spraying yo!

And in general just because somehting is designed to take out a specific thing in the plant does not mean its wont interact with human biology. 
Were all (including plants) made up of mostly the same matter.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

I have roundup concentrate plus with diquat (red cap). It says you can seed 3 days after applying. Is this True?


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Also (IMHO) basically non-toxic to humans if used properly. The gly screws up an enzyme in the plant needed for it to make food.
> ...


I think what was being said here is that when you use PPE and apply the correct rate, the amount that you would be exposed to is negligible. It doesn't mean much declaring something as toxic without stating the quantity at hand. (e.g. 400mg of ibuprofen can be very beneficial while 10g would be toxic.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Allan-00 said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Delmarva Keith said:
> ...


Sodium chloride has higher acute toxicity than glyphosate, and I put it on my fries 😉. It's the chronic toxicity / carcinogenicity that seems to be the most hotly debated.


----------

